# Beadnell camp site Northumberlant



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

On thursday a couple of weeks ago we went to Beamish Museum in our motor home with our two young grand kids, and a great day out it was.

We decided to go to Beadnell camp site which is a Caravan & Camping club site, we have been using this site for the last 30 odd years under canvas and with the motor home without any problems, always getting on with the various wardens and some being lifelong friends.

I will hold my hand up now and say we went on spec not booking on line as we usually do, as we did not plan on staying at a camp site after visiting Beamish but wild camping which the grand children love.

Anyway we arrived at Beadnell camp site about 8.00pm and was met by the assistant warden saying the camp site was full, I looked around both fields and there were loads of places, I have been going there long enough to know the pitches by heart.

I pointed out that there seemed to be a lot of empty pitches and there are always places for passing members who want to stay for one night and then move on!.

He was very truculent and unmoveable in his attitude, so I didn't press the point, I asked him if he could ring through to Chat Hill to see if they had room he point blank refused and walked away.

We set off on spec to Chat Hill and the warden there was so helpful, he said there is one place left which we took. The next day we went past Beadnell site quite early and low and behold it was just as we had left it the previous night, loads of places.

Now maybe the bloke had seen his arse I don't know!, but as a long standing member of the Caravan and Camping club this was the worst we have ever been treated.

Has anybody else had a problem with any of the sites staff?.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi There
I recently had a conversation with another member about the standards of both the ccc and the caravan club wardens, and the opinion we came to was that the ccc sites are not as good as the cc sites.This discussion started after we had both experienced cosiderable noise from the tent campers with kids running around at 10.45 pm.The wardens were also very unhelpful as minimum bookings were for 2 nights Sat and Sunday.As I only wanted Saturday I asked when I could book Saturday only. Never was the response other than turn up on Saturday if we have it youre in if not tough.
Just a personal opinion but CC everytime for me
Bri


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You say you arrived "about 8pm" - I believe they say no arrivals without prior arrangement after 8pm, so he could have just turned you away? No excuse for sayng they were full when patently there were pitches available.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes he could if he was afer 8, but the warden at Chat Hill decided to help and it takes time from Beadnell to Chat Hill. Indicating it must have been after 8 so fair play to the warden at Chat Hill.
Bri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

The CCC does have a minimum of two nights when booking on a Friday and Saturday. This is clearly stated in their literature. You can book "on the day" for one night if space is available, so for instance, phone the site direct at 0900 on a Saturday morning and if space is available, they can take your booking. You must do this with the site direct, not the call centre, internet or another site.

Russell


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Russell 
That Doesnt appear to be the case. I spoke to both the call centre and the site warden. she said she couldnt take a booking even on the Saturday morning as she had no way of booking on the system within 24hours of arrival. I even I told her I was traveling for 1 hour with 5 kids under 7.So in the end I booked Saturday for us all and Booked for myself and the motorhome only for the Sunday night, and checked out late Sunday afternoon .
Bri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*One night*

Hi

Well, put it this way, I have done it. It can only be done with the site direct. Some sites, such as Keswick have a three night minimum stay.

Russell


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats what the original post was highlighting how the wardens can be unhelpful.They may be able to do it manually .But she told me it was not possible to pre book on the system within 24 hours before arrival and it was only for walk ins if there was availability on the day of arrival
Bri


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Just had a word with erindoors, she said it defiantly was about 7.00 pm at Beadnell and we were in Chat Hill about 7.30 as she watched some program on Sky at 8.00. Hmm woman never forget anything! :lol: .


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Talking about that site, i have never seen the attraction in it.

Sometimes the grass is dead long, it's by a main road, no hook ups that i could see and it's very uneven. And apparently the welcome is not very welcoming.

I have a static at Beadnell, so pass it all the time. Yet there seems to be plenty of visitors there.

Freddiebooks


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Should have gone wild. Camping at Boulmer of course!  

Seriously though, I was going to change from cc which I only keep on for fringe benefits to c+cc but it seems to suffer the same problems. Is it that bad? :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Freddiebooks said:


> Talking about that site, i have never seen the attraction in it.
> 
> Sometimes the grass is dead long, it's by a main road, no hook ups that i could see and it's very uneven. And apparently the welcome is not very welcoming.
> 
> ...


Yes but erindoors and myself are divers of over 35 years and the site let us keep the boats at the side of our tents when the diving club camped there, probably 25 or more of us.
It is central for Sea Houses harbour or Beadnell bay launch, plus when we had the smaller inflatables and jeeps in the past we could launch over the road from the camp site down the slip there, but now with the big rib's they are too heavy to get over the sand there.

Then there is the Craster Arms who did excellent meals when Ronnie had it, and it is easy and not too far to get back to your tent (on your hands and knees).
When we got back to the camp site from the pub we would all lay flat on our backs in a long line looking up at the stars, as we would have a bet on to see who could see the first satellite going over.
With no light pollution and a clear night the milky way is a sight to behold there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Should have gone wild. Camping at Boulmer of course!
> 
> Seriously though, I was going to change from cc which I only keep on for fringe benefits to c+cc but it seems to suffer the same problems. Is it that bad? :?


Derek

Generally speaking the site managers / wardens are very good on both CCC/ CC - there are always a few "iffy" ones, and of course these should be weeded out by management if sufficient feedback is fed back (!).


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Freddiebooks said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about that site, i have never seen the attraction in it.
> ...


Hi rayrecrok and others who know about the area have you seen my thread here?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66267.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

bognormike said:


> derekfaeberwick said:
> 
> 
> > Should have gone wild. Camping at Boulmer of course!
> ...


Some staff on club sites seem to forget that WE are members and our fees pay their wages!!!


----------



## 120979 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Beadnell*

Hi, I read your post with more than a passing interest.

Having lived in Newcastle for many years I used the Beadnell site twice until I too had an unpleasant experience with the Warden there.
This was back in 2007, and suffice to say I have never been back there and have no intention of returning.

Everytime I go to Beadnell now I wild camp.

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Beadnell*



Chriskit said:


> Hi, I read your post with more than a passing interest.
> 
> Having lived in Newcastle for many years I used the Beadnell site twice until I too had an unpleasant experience with the Warden there.
> This was back in 2007, and suffice to say I have never been back there and have no intention of returning.
> ...


Sorry about that, but the thing that really shocked me was we both have experienced such a good time on this site with all our family and friends over the years, with no trouble at all from us or the wardens who have always been very nice when you get to know them.
I just hope this is a one off as it usually is a very friendly site, and we both like going there, as there are folk who go regulary and we meet up.

I think it has to be a wake up call for the C & CC club as it seems folk have long memories of bad experiences.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*wardens*

just to repeat a quote by Kev on another post
All it takes for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing.

Kev.

I think sometimes we are too forgiving and need to report these wardens who are in our employ!

I for one am going to tell them and their bosses how I feel in future
Barry


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Hello
We arrived at Beadnell Bay on Thursday 28th May to stay on the c+cc Tempory holiday site which was about 100 yards past the club site which looked really full. Our experience of c+cc site managers has always been good, we usually phone about an hour before planned arrival time and never seem to have any problems. Perhaps we have been lucky.
Ray & Sandra


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Rayrecrok,

Funny you should mention about the Craster's meals when Ronnie was there. Your right, it went mega down hill after he left, from the quality of the staff to something as basic as the quality of how the menu's were presented. From those solid red things to tatty bits of paper.

So not sure when you were last there, but imagine my delight when there was a big sign outside reading " Back Under The Old Management". So everything was back to normal, but was in there on Sunday gone, and sadly he has sold it... again, so we'll just have to wait and see how it works out. Fingers crossed it'll be ok as i go in everytime i'm up there. 

Regards

Freddiebooks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bruno said:


> Hello
> We arrived at Beadnell Bay on Thursday 28th May to stay on the c+cc Tempory holiday site which was about 100 yards past the club site which looked really full. Our experience of c+cc site managers has always been good, we usually phone about an hour before planned arrival time and never seem to have any problems. Perhaps we have been lucky.
> Ray & Sandra


No I do not think you have been lucky, you have been treated with the respect you deserve as a club member.


----------

